# 2 year old in full size bed alone?



## beadmama (Nov 3, 2007)

We bought a crib when dd was born and we have used it a handful of times. It has the side off of it so it can be a toddler bed but Dd and I sleep on a full size mattress on the floor. I am looking to move out of her bed in the next 6 months or so and back in with Dh. I want to take the crib down but Dh wants me to ask this question.

Is it safe for a 2 year old to sleep on a full size mattress on the floor by herself? It has a guard rail on it as she does roll a lot. I think it is fine but he tends to be very cautious. Any downside to this idea? He thinks she will be spoiled having a big bed so young but my point is she is already used to sleeping on it why change it. We are newly nightweaned and I am moving out of the room shortly and I think that is enough change for a while, kwim?

Thoughts or comments?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

My oldest started sleeping alone on a full-sized mattress at 2. I don't see how it would be any less safe than a toddler or twin mattress. Ds2 started sleeping on the same mattress with his brother at 18 months. They still share it!


----------



## bender (Mar 23, 2007)

My parents stuck me on a full size bed when I was a year old (i broke my crib for the 3rd, and final time). They just used rails and pillows to make sure I wouldn't fall off in the middle of the night.

If the mattress is on the floor, maybe put some blankets down so the floor is a bit padded if she does roll.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

My 2 yo (almost 3) sleeps in a full size bed when he's not in bed with us. He was in a toddler bed for a while, but he moves so much that it wasn't near enough room. He has never fell out of the full size bed, and it doesn't even have a rail (also it is not on the floor - it has a boxspring and a bed frame). It is up against the wall on one side, though. He's a tall kid, and has good motor skills so climbing in and out has never been an issue.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

It's what we have done since DS was about 20 months. We have a futon mattress on the ground. I think he rolled off once, but there was no real danger of him getting hurt since it's just a few inches high. It's nice having a big bed so that we can lay down with him without feeling cramped.


----------



## beadmama (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Mamas! I was kind of surprised by Dhs question on this but you all assured him it is fine with your answers. Today the crib comes down! What a waste of money.


----------



## goodheartedmama (Feb 1, 2007)

DD2 has been in a sidecarred crib next to the full size bed for a few days now. We're moving and had to move DS and DD1's bed into her room so I could use their room for packing and storing boxes--and anyway, it didn't work with them in the same room, so they're in my bed until we move (the baby hates sleeping with us), and we sidecarred her crib to the full size bed. She's 16 months.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

My daughter was sleeping by herself on a queen size bed at age 1. She's now age 5 and sleeps just fine in her twin. Ds was in a twin at age 1. The only downside I've found with these setups is you have to toddler proof the room really well, but by age 2 I'd already found that out the hard way.


----------



## mrsfrenchy (Apr 14, 2008)

My DD was in a twin matress on the floor by herself since she was about 10 months old. (We had pillows on the floor around it for the first few months). She's now been in a full size matress (with the box spring under it) since about 15 months. She hasn't fallen out of the bed since she was 12 months old.


----------



## MaterPrimaePuellae (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsfrenchy* 
My DD was in a twin matress on the floor by herself since she was about 10 months old. (We had pillows on the floor around it for the first few months). She's now been in a full size matress (with the box spring under it) since about 15 months. She hasn't fallen out of the bed since she was 12 months old.

Yep, my DD too. I'm very sorry to say that the only time she has ever fallen out of bed during the night was when we had to share a twin on a vacation and I accidentally pushed her off.


----------



## AmyKT (Aug 20, 2009)

I think you've already gotten all the answers you need, but I wanted to chime in that my DD has been doing this for a few months now. We don't even have a guard rail. DH and I were taking turns sleeping with her a lot until just recently, and now she is not seeking us out so much in the middle of the night.

She fell off a few times the first few nights (when I was in bed with her) but she quickly got used to the boundaries.


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

DD has been sleeping alone on a twin sized mattress on the floor in her room since she turned one. She has a hardwood floor & we never put a blanket or pillows down. I have heard her fall out once in the past year. More often, I have heard her roll into the wall, lol. It is nice b/c our room is right across the hall, so if she needs us in the middle of the night, she gets out of bed & comes on in!


----------



## minkleaf (Nov 7, 2009)

My DDs have fallen out of bed (mattress and boxspring) onto the blankets and pillows piled around them and don't even wake up. Usually only once per bed though. I guess they learn the boundaries after that. I'm not sure about the getting used to a big space problem, though. We'll see when they go off to college and have to sleep in tiny dorm room beds.


----------



## srs (Nov 8, 2007)

My DD went to a twin and box spring at 2. Almost a year later she will still fall off, so we have a guard rail. Occasionally she falls off the bottom but doesn't usually wake up.


----------



## Grace and Granola (Oct 15, 2005)

Each of my boys moved to a queen sized bed, alone, just after they turned 1.


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

DD has slept on a full from 15 months on. She hasn't fallen out yet, but she always rolls off the twin she sleeps on when we're at my parents.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

Well, my 2 year old is sleeping on her own in a single bed, and has been for the last couple of months. She fell out the first night, onto some pillows I'd put on the floor - didn't even wake up, but seems to have learned the size of the bed and hasn't fallen out since. If it's a mattress on the floor I can't even see how there would be a safety issue?


----------

